# Ocellaris or Percula



## burnsachris (Jan 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ocellaris.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

agree, the Ocellaris has 11visible ridges in the dorsal fin while the true percula has 9 also the true perc has black behind the eyes most of the time.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ocellaris.


----------



## burnsachris (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------

